# Old ProLine Point blank bow



## lastmanout (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Guys. I have used old Proline risers to make Warf ILF recurves. I hate to chop this old bow up because it is decent shape and I can shoot it well with fingers. It is Proline "point blank' with carbon limbs. 45#@27". Has a good string, stabilizer, and PSE bow quiver. If somebody here thinks it is worth $90 -TYD conUS- drop me an email-- [email protected]


----------



## BOWDORK (Jul 26, 2004)

*Pro Line Point Blank*

Can you send me pics of the compound bow, that might have been my first bow, and if it is, I want it.
Thanks,
Keith


----------

